# Acclimatising Shrimp



## paul.in.kendal (9 Jan 2010)

> I also got 12 cherry shrimp. Do these need to be carefully acclimatised, too? They're currently in the dark in an insulated bag - been there for over two hours now.



I know  shouldn't do this   - this is a question I just posted in my journal ("Punishment of Luxury") - I thought there's more chance of an invert expert browsing here.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jan 2010)

The way I have always done it is the same for fish.
Add a small cup of water every 5mins for 30mins then release them


----------



## paul.in.kendal (9 Jan 2010)

Thanks Aaron.  Yes, I found something elsewhere on here also recommending acclimatising cherry shrimp.  I've just released my otos into the main tank, and started drip acclimatising the cherries.  

Thanks again.


----------



## daniel19831123 (10 Jan 2010)

I always used drip acclimatisation method for shrimp and otos. The problems though sometimes lie in the inadequate amount of water the fish/shrimp is packed, so by adding lets say 100mls of water every 15 minutes might be a 200% change in the water if there was only 50mls of water to start with. I've always aimed to change the water by aroun 20% every 15 minutes. So if there is 100mls in the bag, I'll aim to drip around 20mls every 15 minutes. After after 1-2 hour the water should be similar to that of a tank and you are ready for placing your shrimp in the tank. So far it's been successful even on high grade crystal red shrimp.


----------



## mattyc (13 Jan 2010)

i just threw them in and they are fine!!


----------



## AdAndrews (13 Jan 2010)

mattyc said:
			
		

> i just threw them in and they are fine!!


same here, or if i acclimatise them, thats will only be leaving the bag on top of the water for 5 mins then adding water for another 5 mins, then in.


----------



## mlgt (13 Jan 2010)

Same as AdAndrews. Float bag on top of the tank water. Add some blahblahblahblah water in there, wait 5-10 mins and then slowly put them in.

Theres been no deaths this far so its all good. I do read that if you have too many shrimps in a confined area/bag or under stress they release pheremones which may harm/kill themselves.

What I try and do is every odd month I sell some of the shrimps or give to friends and them change the blood line.

I am however going to introduce some CRS later this month and unsure what will happen, but been told that they will breed with Cherrys so that will be interesting


----------



## a1Matt (14 Jan 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> I am however going to introduce some CRS later this month and unsure what will happen, but been told that they will breed with Cherrys so that will be interesting



Nope! Crystal red and cherries will not interbreed.


----------



## mlgt (14 Jan 2010)

You are correct. I misread 

Well.... heres to 10 CRS on payday


----------



## a1Matt (14 Jan 2010)

don't worry mate, it is actually good thing, crossbreeding across species often results in sterile offspring with drab colours


----------



## mlgt (14 Jan 2010)

Good thing I can pester LondonDragon whos on this forum.
He lives near me and hoping we can swop cherrys every 6 months to avoid interbreeding.

Once I start my CRS hope they will get jiggy too


----------

